# Koi - nicht in Japan geboren, oder?



## WERNER 02 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



> ich wollte ja auch nur hinweisen, das es sich bei deinen Tieren nicht um Japaner handelt.



Hi Wolfgang

Wo wir bei der Frage wären, was ist ein Japaner und was ein Euro?!

Gilt hier dieselbe Regel wie bei nem Schäferhund, der im Ausland gezüchtet wurde? Denn der bleibt ja nachwievor ein solcher. 
Ab der wievielten Generation wird denn ein Japaner zur deutschen Nachzucht ? 
Das würd ich nur zu gerne mal wissen.Alleine eine schlechte Farbqualität, dies läßt noch lange nicht auf die Herkunft schließen.

Was also sind die Merkmale eines Euros ?

Ich selber sage, er hat eine kompaktere Form, und der Kopf selbst sieht einfach bulliger aus.

Und nun ihr !!


----------



## Silverstorm (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Danke, jetzt hab ich Klarheit.
Und bei den Preisen die ich bezahlt habe, kann ich gerne damit leben, dass es keine Japaner sind.
Auf den Yamabuki bin ich besonders stolz. Der gefällt mir sehr gut (für 4 Euros)......
Und wenn die dann auch noch leichter zu "handhaben" sind, dann passt es genau für meine Verhältnisse. Fürn Anfang zumindest....
Beim Händler wo ich den großen her habe, wurde mir auch direkt gesagt, dass seine Fische nicht wirklich anfällig sind.
Mal sehen, wird schon alles passen.
Ausser, dass ich die kleinen Drei schon lange nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen habe. Entweder die verstecken sich wo unter der Seerose, oder.......
Die großen 4 find ich immer, wenn ich an den Teich komme.

@Manu79: Ja, das Bild ist im Herbst entstanden, kurz nachdem der neue Teich gefüllt war. Sieht mittlerweile schon wieder anders aus. Aber derzeit bin ich noch mit dem Wasser zufrieden.

Eine Frage hab ich trotzdem noch. Kann man ungefähr sagen, was solche Eurokois kosten dürfen? Ich sag mal so mit 30-40cm. Oder ist es da auch schwer zu sagen?

Schönen Abend noch, Chris


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Chris

Schau mal hier rein. >defekter Link entfernt<

( ANZEIGENMARKT )

Ansonsten gilt, ein Fisch ist immer soviel wert, wie man bereit ist für ihn zu bezahlen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Manu79 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab der wievielten Generation wird denn ein Japaner zur deutschen Nachzucht ?



Ab der ersten ungezielten und nicht selektierten Generation.


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



> Ab der ersten ungezielten und nicht selektierten.



Hi Manu

Schön, bezogen auf Japaner ,in Japan wohlbemerkt, da mag das so ja stimmen.
Aber meine Frage zielt darauf ab, ab welcher Generation wird eine von Japanern abstammende Nachzucht zum Euro. Sind die ersten Nachkommen schon Euros, oder eben erst die 2. oder 3. Generation ?
Selektion hin oder her. Das Grundpotenzial  ist und bleibt ja immer das selbe.
Demnach müßte/ könnte man wohl ebenso ungezielte Erstnachzuchten von Japanern als solche einstufen.

Selektion heißt doch nichts weiter als das man Vorzüge einer Art gezielt herauszüchtet. Beim Koi zB. Farbe und eventuelles Wachstumspotenzial.

Gibt es nicht zweierlei Arten der Selektion ? Die Natürliche und die von Menschen gewollte.


----------



## Thomas_H (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



			
				Manu79 schrieb:
			
		

> sein, die ihr Sumi verloren haben.



Hallo Manu,
ich habe gedacht, mir fallen die Augen bei deiner Bestimmung aus  

Was ist denn Sumi? :?


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Jetzt weiß ich's Sumi= Schwarz  
Kann ich immer noch nix mit anfangen...



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Selektion heißt doch nichts weiter als das man Vorzüge einer Art gezielt herauszüchtet. Beim Koi zB. Farbe und eventuelles Wachstumspotenzial.
> 
> Gibt es nicht zweierlei Arten der Selektion ? Die Natürliche und die von Menschen gewollte.



,
Selektion erinnert mich Beispielsweise an z.B.
* Kunst
* Straßenköter oder Zuchthund
..., und dann die Sache mit der Judenverfolgung  

Bei Kois wundere ich mich immer wieder über den Namen "Grotte"

Eigentlich sollte es doch im Auge des Betrachters liegen;- eben in der Natur.

Ich kann doch keinen Menschen als Grotte bezeichnen, nur weil er nicht 182cm groß und keine blonden Haare hat.  

Selektion?!


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



> Bei Kois wundere ich mich immer wieder über den Namen "Grotte"



Hi Thomas

Das ist eher wohl ne Sammelbezeichnung für Koi, die in keine Kategorie einzuordnen sind.

Woher dieser  bescheuerte Namen kommt, keine Ahnung. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Manu79 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Manu
> 
> Schön, bezogen auf Japaner ,in Japan wohlbemerkt, da mag das so ja stimmen.
> Aber meine Frage zielt darauf ab, ab welcher Generation wird eine von Japanern abstammende Nachzucht zum Euro. Sind die ersten Nachkommen schon Euros, oder eben erst die 2. oder 3. Generation ?
> ...




Guten Tag Werner, 

der erste Tipp von mir: Erkundige dich einmal, wie die Koizucht in Japan abläuft.
Bevor wir gleich anfangen noch Darwin zu zitieren, so wäre dies schon einmal ein guter Anfang.  
Ein Koi, der aus dem Laich eines japanischen Rogners und befruchtet von einem japanischen Milchner in Deutschland das Licht der Welt erblickt hat, ist ein Eurokoi.  Betrachtet man also den weiblichen japanischen Koi als einen Elter und den japanischen männlichen Koi als zweiten Elter und dies als P-Generation, somit ist die F1 Generation, die in Deutschland "gezüchtet" wird, auch wenn gewollt, oder auch nicht, bestehend aus Eurokoi. In Japan wird man diese Qualität der Eurokoi niemals finden, da aus einer Menge an jungen Koi gezielt die Koi selektiert werden, die einem Minimum an qualitativem Standard entsprechen.  (nein, keine natürliche Selektion laut Darwin)


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Auch dir nen schönen Guten Morgen !!



> der erste Tipp von mir: Erkundige dich einmal, wie die Koizucht in Japan abläuft.



Geschenkt !! Da weder du noch ich je dahintersteigen werden, wie oder warum gerade sie so und nicht anderst abläuft. Oder warum gerade dieser oder jener Laich bei der Erstselektion durchkommt. Geschweige denn würden wir es blicken wie oder nach welchen Kriterien die weiteren ablaufen.
Hierfür fehlt uns eben das Auge und das Gespür. Vor allem aber die Erfahrung.
Also komm wieder runter von deinem besserwisserischem Getue.
Was du hier so von dir gibst, das kannste jederzeit bei Wikipedia nachlesen.


> In Japan wird man diese Qualität der Eurokoi niemals finden



Das wäre wohl auch der Hammer. Aber wer weiß, womöglich gibt es in deutschen Teichen ja schon längst jap. "EUROKOI"  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wolfgang (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hallo

@ Chris
da kann ich dir nur beipflichten, der Yamabuki war ein Schnäppchen.  

generell gibts da keine "Preisliste" bei den Euros, besser wie Werner kann man es nicht sagen. Jeder Fisch ist soviel Wert wie du bereit bist dafür auszugeben.
Ich kenne Jemanden, der hat Kohakus gezüchtet, die waren so gut, das man sie nicht von Japanern zu unterscheiden waren. Die Spitzentiere um die 35 cm sind für 100€ weggegangen.

@ Werner
ich kann mich da nur Manu anschließen.
Es gehören die Faktoren, Zusammensetzung der Elterntiere,Selektionen und Umsetzungen,IH in Mudponds usw dazu, was einen "Japaner" ausmacht.
Das die Euros unempfindlicher sind, füre ich darauf zurück,das sie hier geboren sind und somit unsere Wasserqualitäten und Winter gewohnt sind.
Weiterhin werden normalerweise nicht wie die "Japaner" unsere Nachzuchten vorbeugend mit Medikamenten behandelt.
Deiner Beschreibung der Körperform kann ich nicht zustimmen. Meine Erfahrungen sind , das die " Chinesen und Thailänder" eher schon mal einen breiten Kopf und einen gedrungenen Körper haben.


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



> Es gehören die Faktoren, Zusammensetzung der Elterntiere,Selektionen und Umsetzungen,IH in Mudponds usw dazu, was einen "Japaner" ausmacht.



Morgen Wolfgang

Also würdest du damit sagen, das es vor allem auf das Herkunftsland und das Handling ankommt ?!
Aber nimmt man da deine Ausführungen, so stellen diese ( außer dem Herkunftsland) keine Besonderheiten dar die nicht auch hier machbar wären und sind.
Schau dir mal die Seiten vom Michael an. Und mal ehrlich, wenn du nicht wüßtest das dies keine Japaner sind, auch du würdest sie als solche akzeptieren.
Aber sieh selbst.

http://www.koizucht-mpf.de

Gruß
Werner
Für den das Thema nun abgehakt ist.


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Und zum Entspannen hier noch ein kleines Filmchen . 



Gruß
Werner


----------



## Manu79 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Guten Morgen Werner, 



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Geschenkt !! Da weder du noch ich je dahintersteigen werden, wie oder warum gerade sie so und nicht anderst abläuft. Oder warum gerade dieser oder jener Laich bei der Erstselektion durchkommt. Geschweige denn würden wir es blicken wie oder nach welchen Kriterien die weiteren ablaufen.
> Hierfür fehlt uns eben das Auge und das Gespür. Vor allem aber die Erfahrung.



Es geht mir hierbei nicht darum, nach welchen Kriterien die Japaner schon die jungen Koi selektieren, sondern wie die Koizucht in Japan generell abläuft.
Zu beachten ist hierbei die Masse an jungen Koi. 


> Also komm wieder runter von deinem besserwisserischem Getue.


Du hast gefragt, du bekommst ne antwort und bleibe bitte sachlich!



> Was du hier so von dir gibst, das kannste jederzeit bei Wikipedia nachlesen.


Dann mach das doch.  




> Das wäre wohl auch der Hammer. Aber wer weiß, womöglich gibt es in deutschen Teichen ja schon längst jap. "EUROKOI"


Der Großteil der Eurokoi ist von verdammt schlechter Qualität. Ich kenne die Koi, die Michael Pf gezüchtet hat und kann sagen, dass die schon von wirklich guter Qualität sind, das muß man in so "kurzer Zeit" erst einmal schaffen. Ich hatte da mal ein Gespräch mit ihm, das wirklich sehr interessant war. Aber auch da liegt der Hintergrund guter Qualität in einer großen Menge an jungen Koi. So ist es leider.
Das bedeutet also, das bei einer wirklich verdammt großen Menge an jungen Koi hinterher nur ein Bruchteil übrig bleibt, der aufgezogen wird.


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



> Es geht mir hierbei nicht darum, nach welchen Kriterien die Japaner schon die jungen Koi selektieren, sondern wie die Koizucht in Japan generell abläuft.
> 
> 
> > Zu beachten ist hierbei die Masse an jungen Koi.



Morgen Manu
Der größte Anteil des " Ausschusses" dürfte ebenso wie hier unter der Rubrik
Euro/Asia ? Koi fallen. Werden wohl ebenso enden wie hier: 
Ein Teil geht an weniger Betuchte, der andere landet im Müll, und ein nicht geringer Teil wird wohl verspeist werden. 
Andere werden wohl auch schon mal als kleine Draufgabe hier landen.



> Du hast gefragt, du bekommst ne antwort und bleibe bitte sachlich!



Richtig !! Nur beantwortet dies nicht wirklich meine Frage.



> Aber auch da liegt der Hintergrund guter Qualität in einer großen Menge an jungen Koi.



Auch richtig !! Aber dann weißt du auch wie man hier mit diesem Ausschuss verfährt.



> Das bedeutet also, das bei einer wirklich verdammt großen Menge an jungen Koi hinterher nur ein Bruchteil übrig bleibt, der aufgezogen wird.



........... und durch ihren Preis den "Verlust" an Entgangenem, und Arbeit wieder reinzuholen hat.
Dem gegenüber steht aber ein Fisch der 1. in Japan gezogen wurde, 2.brilliante Farben hat ( die sich hier aber jederzeit verändern können ) und 3.einer Varietät zuzuordnen ist.

Und somit wären wir so ziemlich wieder beim Anfang. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Manu79 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Werner, deine Frage war: Ab wann ist ein japanischer Koi ein Eurokoi, oder?

Hier noch einmal die Antwort:
Die Nachkommen der ersten Generation, die von japanischen Elterntieren z.B. in Deutschland zur Welt kommen, sind bereits Eurokoi. So einfach ist das. Angenommen du hast in deinem privaten Teich japanische Koi, die sich unkontrolliert vermehren, so sind die Nachkommen natürlich Eurokoi.


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

HEY MANU !

Das lass ich vorerst mal so stehn. 

Aber ,- es heißt nicht das ich es akzeptiere, vielmehr werde ich mich mal anderweitig umhören wie man hierzu steht.

Da scheint es nämlich doch sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu geben.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Manu79 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Werner, 

da kannst dich natürlich gerne umhören, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass du eine andere Antwort bekommen wirst. Dennoch viel Erfolg.


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Manu

Gestartet sind 7 Anfragen, die 1. ist schon da, sie spricht für dich.
Stelle sie hier trotzdem ein, allerdings ohne Bezugsquelle.



> Hallo Herr .......
> 
> Ihre Frage zu Beantworten ist ganz einfach, mit einem Beispiel an mir:
> 
> ...


----------



## Manu79 (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hallo Werner, ich muß sagen, dass ich es gut finde, dass du so ehrlich bist und die Antwort hier eingestellt hast.
Horst hat vollkommen recht. Man muß aber vielleicht anmerken, dass das qualitative Spektrum der Eurokoi wirklich sehr weit reicht. Die Koi, die man sonst in Baumärkten kaufen kann, sind auch größtenteils Eurokoi. Vergleicht man nun diese Koi und deren Qualität mit den Eurokoi, die gezielt gezüchtet und wobei die jungen Koi stark selektiert wurden, dann erkennt man sehr starke Unterschiede in der Qualität, natürlich bedingt durch die Selektion.
Schlußfolgerung: Nicht jeder Koi der in Europa gezüchtet wurde ist von schlechter Qualität, dennoch bleibt er ein Eurokoi.


----------



## Mühle (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hallo zusammen,

was ist denn nun eigentlich der Vorteil eines Kois aus Japan, außer daß er bestimmt meine Portmonnaie mehr belastet  .

Sind die Eurokois nicht so wertvoll ?

Kann ich es mir ähnlich wie bei Hunden mit und ohne Papiere vorstellen, obwohl die ohne Papiere nicht unbedingt schlechter sind  .

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, wie erkenne ich einen japanischen Koi, außer auf das Etikett vom Züchter zu gucken, der schwindelt vielleicht auch mal  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*



> was ist denn nun eigentlich der Vorteil eines Kois aus Japan, außer daß er bestimmt meine Portmonnaie mehr belastet  .



Hi Britta

Gute Frage ! Dazu fällt mir echt nichts ein, und das wesentliche haste schon selbst geäußert.



> Sind die Eurokois nicht so wertvoll ?


Vom Standpunkt eines Koianers ganz bestimmt. Ist halt ein Hiesiger und ihm fehlt der Titel " Japaner ".
Wobei ich allerdings schon der Meinung bin das diese Jap. Koi einige herausragende Merkmale ,wie zB ihre Farbe, haben. Noch kann da ein Euro nicht ganz mithalten. 



> Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, wie erkenne ich einen japanischen Koi, außer auf das Etikett vom Züchter zu gucken, der schwindelt vielleicht auch mal



Als Laie eher garnicht, und " Profis" haben mitunter auch so ihre Schwierigkeiten.
Zwischenzeitlich gibt es aber auch sogenannte Koipässe, welche wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt bieten.
Sie sehen in etwa alle so aus.
http://www.koi-kichi.de/images/koi pass.jpg

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Mühle (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Werner,

ganz vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Eine Sache würde mich wirklich noch interessieren. Du hast geschrieben, daß die Japan.Kois eventuell ihre Farbe verlieren könnten, wie kann das verhindert werden oder warum verlieren diese Fische ihre Farbe ?

Daß die Japan.Kois die Ferraris unter den Kois sind, habe ich mir schon gedacht, nur wenn die tolle Farbe weg ist  .

Mit dem Koipaß fand ich klasse, ich werde hier mal einen Koihändler fragen, er ist wohl in ganz Deutschland bekannt.

Eigentlich komisch, die Asiaten sind für ihre super Kopien bekannt, nur die Europäer haben wohl so einige Schwierigkeiten, war ein lautes Denken  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Dodi (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Britta!

Hier ein wenig mehr Wissen über die japanischen Koi!
Vielleicht mal ganz interessant für Dich - hatte ich letztes Jahr schon einmal darauf hingewiesen (April), ist ein Video auf ProSieben in 25 Min. Länge.

Schau mal hier:

Und klick dann auf "Der Koi-Kracher".

Ist echt ganz interessant!


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Dodi

Danke für den Link. Den hatte ich schon mal abgespeichert, aber als ich ihn demletzt mal aufgerufen hatte, da funzte er nicht mehr. Warum auch immer.

Deshalb jetzt auch mein Danke.

Hatte so ein Filmchen auch mal von der Zucht in Japan. Wer lust hat, der kann ihn ja hier abrufen.

e.... runterladen, und danach Koizucht eingeben. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dodi (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Werner!

Oh, bitteschön! 
Ich sagte ja bereits, dass ich den Link schon letztes Jahr hier im Forum eingestellt hatte - dieser funzte auch nicht mehr, dachte schon, die hätten das Video nicht mehr. 
Hab dann nochmal bei ProSieben danach gesucht - und gefunden!

P.S.: Danke auch für Deinen Tipp, werde mal meinen GG bitten...


----------



## Steingarnele (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Moin,

Werner unter Koizucht findet man nix mehr bei e...,  und bei Pro.. das Video läuft bei mir auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

na na, höre ich hier  e.....??

Kinders, das ist eine illegale Tauschbörse, bitte hier nicht mehr nennen oder empfehlen!


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi Thorsten

Alles klar !! Lösche es bitte !!

@ Matze

Habs mir von Jemanden geben lassen ( schon 06 ). Werds raussuchen und dann dir ( privat) zusenden. Kann aber etwas dauern. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Steingarnele (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hallo Werner,

das wäre schön wenn du das machen würdest.  

@ Torsten, nimm es bei mir auch gleich mit raus!


----------



## Wolfgang (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hallo Britta
ich möchte nochmal auf deine Frage nach "Japaner - Euros "zurückkommen.
Ich kann dir nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten, das einige meiner Japaner schon über 20 Jahre sind und sie sehen immernoch schön aus







das ist unser alter Tancho, der ist schon 22 Jahre alt und hat "nur" 55 cm, aber bis auf das er nicht mehr Schneeweiß ist , noch prima in schuss.
Auch ein Hariwake 24 Jahre, sieht noch absolut spitze aus.

Dagegen sind meine Euros, zb.ein Hi Asagi 12 Jahre 65 cm






oder ein Midorigoi, unser Kuno ca 15 Jahre alt






sind die Farben doch sehr verwischt und verblasst.

Ich kann nur sagen, das bei mir die Japaner länger ihre Farben behalten.
Sicher verlieren auch Japaner manchmal ihre Farben, das kann genetisch bedingt sein, oder die Wasserwehrte stimmen nicht. Auch Krankheit, falsches Futter oder nur Stress,zb. beim Eisetzen ( zu schnell), können dazu beitragen, das bei den Koi die Farbe verblasst, oder sie verlieren sie ganz.

Wie gesagt, das sind meine Erfahrungen und es kann auch anders sein, es kommt immer drauf an. Kamelions erwischt mann immer mal, sie verändern sich ohne das mann einen Fehler gemacht hat. Leider meistens zu ihrem Nachteil.


----------



## rainthanner (4. Feb. 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe den Beiträgen mal ein neues Thema gegönnt. 
War echt nett zu lesen und gibt viel Anlass zum Nachdenken. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

